# So It Begins. It's Going To Be An Interesting Year!



## TylerD (20/3/14)

http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/vapers-sue-new-york-city-over-e-cig-ban-hell-yeah/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

Nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Brilliant! Viva La Vape!


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Love it.


----------



## CraftyZA (20/3/14)

GO NEW-YORKERS!!!
Reminds me of that casper devries story about new ! @$&(/ york city.

Can we gautengers sue sanral for etags. Consider that 10% of their business falls outside the credit act, I'm sure it must be possible.
For one, they want to hand you over to itc or something like that, but you did not sign any agreement with them.


----------



## Tom (21/3/14)

There was a law suit here as well where a pub owner took thr authorities on for banning ecigs in pubs. It was won 3 weeks ago 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Tom said:


> There was a law suit here as well where a pub owner took thr authorities on for banning ecigs in pubs. It was won 3 weeks ago
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



@Tom, was that the case you told us about a while back - I think you said the pub owner was taking them to court. Wow, so the pub owner won. That's great.


----------



## Tom (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom, was that the case you told us about a while back - I think you said the pub owner was taking them to court. Wow, so the pub owner won. That's great.


yip, it was brewing for a while and finally the right decision was made by the court. so, since vaping is allowed again in pubs of North Rhine Westphalia, the province I live in. However, the pub owner can still ban it according to the house right, but that would be foolish imho


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Ok, so that is great for you - you don't have to stand outside in the cold in Winter....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

